# Help With Adjusting Cambers



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

im getting an alighnment, and i need to know how much i have to adjust the cambers to, more negative??more positive?? i have a 2 inch drop im just adjusting the front, does anyone know what the adjustments are??Numbers??

(Perfer Mechanics help or anyone who knows the Adjustments??)


thanks


----------



## 93ser (Jun 12, 2002)

I hope this come through, but I had my car lowered with about a 2" drop and this is what the alignment guys recommended.

link: http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4290745227&idx=1


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Just try to get it close the the factory specs. This would mean no more then 1.2 negative camber up front. Set the toe to about 1/8 toe in and be happy.


----------



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

93 ser i can't see the numbers..... can u enlarge it n send it to me... question hows your car holding up with the 2"drop has your inner tie rods gone bad?? tires holding up??


----------



## 93ser (Jun 12, 2002)

SERialThreatz, you can enlarge the photo through the link. just select pic and wait a sec and an expand icon will appear, this will enlarge the pic. If still doesn't work let me know. 

My car seems good so far with no signs of unusual wear and the inner tie rods appears ok. The only concern you might have is your steering boots tearing from tie rod adjustment, mainly from the old age. 

Travis


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

The left is .5 negative and the right is .4 negative camber stock. I went back twice because my car was slightly pulling to the left. When I asked why they told my that to off set for wieght bias from left to right is why the different no#'s and lowering the car would make it a little worse.You would also need to buy camber plates to set back to stock otherwise deal with what you got. Anyway mine is set at 1.2 left and .9 right{Which is as close as they could get without the camber plates to a stight ride} Its only worse when their is a bad crown , or you hit those ruts in the road from countless big rigs.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I have been running my camber at -1.5 on both side for a while with Kumho 712s. No real wear issues yet. The most important thing is to get the toe set right. Camber doesnt wear tires nearly as bad as toe. You can get camber bolts for the struts to give a little adjutibility(~1deg). They are a way cheaper option than plate and they are better for someone who doesnt change their camber much.


----------

